# A passenger for my OR&L coach



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Princess Ka`iulani will be the official first passenger for my OR&L Coach
Since this coach is really just an imaginary coach, I am going to use it for the wide variety of passengers I plan on sculpting. Sort of a fantasy coach I guess, since some of the passengers will include, Queen Liliuokalani, King David Kalakaua, Abraham Lincoln, my cousin Lyn Sulivan, mini me, etc...


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

More great work.  Don't you ever sleep?


----------

